# Digging



## frozentundra (Sep 10, 2012)

We have to wonderful 1 year old Vizsla 

The problem is they are digging holes in our yard. The biggest problem is they seem to love
to dig at the roots of one of our young white pines and in our beds. 

I fill in the holes and within days the holes are back.

So we have read the give them a place to dig idea and plan to give that a try, but is there anything we can do to discourage the re-digging the filled in holes?

Is there something that they are trying to get when they dig? Why do they go after one tree or plant but not others? Are they looking for moles or grubs?

Why do they dig?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Why do they dig? Possibly bec they are bored. Try to redirect their attention. And make sure they get enough exercise daily. When left to their own devices much can go wrong and they become destructive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine dig for many reasons. One is the dirt in the shade is cooler and they dig a hole and lay in it. Second is if they smell something. The nose sniffs the spot, then they start digging. Third I just think its fun for them sometimes.
If you don't want them to dig then your going to have to stay outside with them. Redirect them anytime they try digging. I have moles in the yard and in a low spot there is crayfish. Its pretty much a waste of time for me to try and stop mine from digging.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

frozentundra said:


> Why do they dig?


Because they're dogs. 8)

TexRed's answer pretty much says it.
Ken


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby would dig all of the time as a puppy. We gave her a designated spot in the yard to dig and filled with sand. She loved it and then one day she got bored and doesn't dig the yard anymore. We filled the hole and have grass covering it. Crazy dogs!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley used to dig like a maniac all over my mom's yard. We just laughed and filled the holes in. She digs at the beach about 2 feet deep and pulls out sand crabs. I'm not sure how she finds them (smell? sound?) but she knows they're there! Vs are hunters by nature, so digging is just part of the package.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My puppy tried to dig for a total of 2 days at a tender age of 9 or 10 weeks. 

Before I got my Vizsla, I did a ton of homework. Read somewhere that digging is addictive and habit forming to dogs (feels good on the nails and some neurological explanation). 

When I got my puppy, I was always with her, unless crated, and caught her very first dig in the backyard. Used firm "NO" and immediately redirected, probably very similar to what SteelCityDozer suggests. To me, it was no different than a "NO" when a puppy tries to chew a shoe for the very first time or any other behavior you want stopped. My puppy isn't digging anything (knock on wood).

I think it's a much harder habit to break with a 1 yr old dog because it must be very ingrained now and I'm sure the dog finds it extremely pleasurable - otherwise it won't do it. 

But if this behavior is not acceptable to you (and you're the one setting the rules), then I would say "NO" and redirection is what comes to mind, maybe it will just take a ton of patience and more time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

She digs because she learned this from when she was young.

We have young spaniel that runs and digs if not supervised. Our V never digs. 

Dr. Ian Dunbar's point of view on digging...please see attached pdf.


----------

